

Getdavai.com: Compare medicine based on same composition by price - iapi
http://www.getdavai.com

======
iapi
This is my first rails app :).

In a country like india where per capita income is just $1500 getting branded
drugs sometimes for the poor or middle class is out of reach.

India is a global hub for generic drug manufacturing. So i made this app to
help people find generic and low cost drug based on same composition hoping it
will help people find drugs based on same composition by price.

------
rikacomet
why is the accuracy bar in the format: high accuracy(of match?) --- low
accuracy ---- medium?

instead of high-medium-low?

design flaw?

by the way, as a fellow Indian, I would suggest adding a option for whether
the said medicine is subsidized or not, given how our country has a big
subsidy bill (plus some bill was announced recently as well, don't remember
the name)

PS: congrats on the first app btw!

~~~
iapi
fixed that was a mistake in hurry. thnx i'll for the feedback will look into
thing subsidized thing.

